# My latest addition



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Call me showoff but this is my latest addition..couldnt resist him at lfs... :lol: What you think?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

NICE! :king:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

nice VT. Like the body color

RC


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Someone told me he is a comb tail, due to the fin ends.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

someone was wrong. It's the classic VT w/ a little fringe. Almost every VT at the LFS has the same tail as he does.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

ravekiss @ Fri Jan 21 said:


> Someone told me he is a comb tail, due to the fin ends.


"Comb" is a trait which can appear on any tail form, it is NOT a tail form in itself. So a VT with comb trait is still a VT.


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

to me this bettas is more like a comb tail, it can be a vt however u said but from my method of raising 500 something bettas i said it's a comb tail.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It is a VT. Comb has nothing to do with the tail type, but just a trait that any tail can carry. I don't see this fish having much "comb" . It looks to me like most of the caudal was damaged and healed like it is. 


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

if you look closer, you can tell that it's a little comb coming out but from far distances it's a reg- veil tail. To me it's a comb but however who think it is cause i don't care. Its all siamese fish anyways. A halfmoon is genetic froma rt,ct,pt,vt,dt anyways so it's all bettas.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

They are all Betta Splendens, but we try to keep the tail types and traits straight here so people can know what is what when they look at Bettas.


RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

oooooooooo pretty :fun:


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeh hes cool


----------

